# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  GenPharma DECA 200 with pictures. FAKE??? Australia

## athletic.guy

Hey guys, take a look at this. It doesnt look right to me but I havnt tried GenPharma before. 

Take note the bottom of the box opens easily which makes using a foil sticker pointless. If you want to open the box it opens easily from the bottom.

The hologram is just a foil sticker and not a true hologram.

the "hologram" on the bottle is not stuck on its printed with the rest of the label in one. So you cant peel the "hologram" off the label...

I have seen it works but wondering if all the GENPHARMA gear is bottled like this or if this is obviously fake ???

Hopefully an Australian can help me figure this out.

Thanks

----------


## athletic.guy

Anyone???

----------

